# How long to wait for miscarriage?



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi - hope someone can help me. I had a first scan at my clinic today at 6w4d which showed only a very small empty sac. I have to go to to EPU to have this confirmed on Monday, but I'm not holding out any hope. 


I know there are options to wait for a natural miscarriage or have a D&C (which I would prefer to avoid), but the clinic said it could be a while before the pregnancy takes its natural course and I was wondering how long others have had to wait for this to happen.


Thanks, and    for anyone else who has been through this, it's the pits. 


Kx


----------



## scooby-doo_123 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi KG

Sorry to hear you are going through this, it really is very hard. I hope you get some good news on monday.


I have recently had a m/c- I was having pain at 5w6d and a scan revealed nothing, then 4 days layer there was a gestational sac. To cut a long story short from 6w3 days they said I was going to m/c, and did I want a d&c. It was my personal choice and the hospital were very good about it, I decided to let nature take it's course, but didn't start bleeding til 8w1d- then a week later it was confirmed I had m/c. I then had a natural period 4 weeks later- although I felt pretty crap physically for all of those weeks as I just wanted AF to come and 'move on'. While having my m/c it was like a heavy, painful period- but I only bled for 4 days.

Like I say to let things happen naturally was my personal decision, every-one is different.

I hope you do get some good news on monday,


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You can also have tablets to induce it if you would prefer to know when it would happen.

Bleeding can be severe so if you do start bleeding do make sure you keep an eye on the loss and seek help if required.

I had surgery for my miscarriage - which was very quick and straight forward although there are risks.


----------



## ThisTime (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi KG, first, so sad to hear your news, I know how it feels.
I had an early scan at 7 weeks, baby was too small for gestational age and heartbeat slow. I knew after looking on internet it was probably going to end badly. I had a follow up scan as advised 2 weeks later and there was no heartbeat. After attempting to seek help through the nhs who wanted me to wait 6 weeks to even see a consultant, I decided to spend some of our savings and go private with a d and c. I couldn't bear the wait as I was still feeling pg. Plus I'm 41 and need to get going to try again. I felt immediate relief after having the very minor op.
If I could've waited I would have, but mentally, physically and realistically I couldn't.
I had to miss the next cycle as it was a bit all over the place. But we have just had treatment 2 months later, sadly failed but onwards and upwards.
Hope you have better news next time.
H xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

This Time - I cannot believe the NHS would make you wait 6 weeks with a dead baby inside you - that is terrible - you could get infection or dead fetus syndrome after a few weeks. Unbelievable.

When I had my miscarriage I was sent for an emergency scan at my midwife appointment when she could not hear a heart beat. I had 2 days to decide whether to have surgery, tablets or wait for 1 more week - but they did not recommend that really as the baby had already been dead for 2-3 weeks and my body was keeping the placenta going strongly. Thankfully my NHS EPU was exceptionally good. Unfortunately, they have just closed it due to cost cutting.

My experience is very similar to you - a baby 8 days too small for dates at the 8 week scan and the heart rate below normal limits.


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Many thanks, ladies, for taking the time to reply and for sharing your stories. Sending    to you all. 


Kx


----------

